

Bipolar Entrepreneurship - ThinkADRIAN
http://adriancunanan.com/blog/2013/3/12/heres-to-the-crazy-ones

======
bayesianhorse
What he doesn't talk about is the depression parts. If you just read these
descriptions, you'd have to think bipolar disorder is some kind of "over-
achievement disease". Some people would kill for the ability to persuade
others, have great ideas and work days without sleep.

The NY Times article touches on depressive episodes, but the contrast between
high energy and low energy phases is maybe the worst aspect of the condition.
Both a manic and a depressive episode can ruin or even end a patient's life.

------
caraya10
This is a very inspiring story that brings the importance of mental health
management forward in a positive light. It is hard enough to take the leap to
create a startup and then deal with the extreme highs and lows of the process.

~~~
ThinkADRIAN
Thanks for the words of support!

